# How can I share files between mobile and Laptop using Wifi?



## VivekRM (Oct 31, 2012)

I have a Dell Inspiron N5010 laptop and a Nokia 5800 XpressMusic and Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 phone.

Will I have to setup a file server over WiFi (explain that to me, how to do it?) or is a direct P2P transfer possible?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 15, 2012)

Transfer Files Through WiFi in Nokia Mobiles | DigiSecrets


----------

